
A Culture-Hack for Startups/scaleups [Launch News] - Ozzie-D
http://cultureboom.co
======
Ozzie-D
Startup Culture Building Solution: As an author/entrepreneur with domain
expertise in people, culture and learning, and as someone who shares the maker
ethos, I have been deeply interested about startup culture. cultureboom.co is
my effort to actually create a system, which is scalable, and whereby founders
can get a service that is 1/10th of the alternative and has 10x the effect.

Would appreciate any constructive opinion.

